# Buying new



## Todd518 (Aug 28, 2011)

HEy guys, just curious, do you think it's smart to buy a new truck, looking at the Ram 1500 slt.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I got my first new new truck last year and I'll never to it again. Atleast for a work truck. I'm going to go back to getting 
lightly used trucks.


----------



## Todd518 (Aug 28, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> I got my first new new truck last year and I'll never to it again. Atleast for a work truck. I'm going to go back to getting
> lightly used trucks.


Oh really, what kind of work do you do?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Pretty much anything to do with residential. I go my truck in Sep. 2011. At that time I had a 99 f250 work truck. But that **** the bed so I'm driving my new truck for work now. I rented some scaffolding last week and the kid at the rental place smashed a huge dent in it. The skid steer ran into it in the summer, ripping half the bumper off knocked the head light out and smashed the fender. 2200 in damages. And you can still tell after it got "fixed". I had no problem beating up the ford because it was used when I got it. It's just the first scratch that makes you think twice. Don't get me wrong I love the truck. But as soon as that new car smell goes away and you still are paying $500 a month for it you could have settled for an 09 with 30k miles, a few scratches and a $350 payment


----------



## Todd518 (Aug 28, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> Pretty much anything to do with residential. I go my truck in Sep. 2011. At that time I had a 99 f250 work truck. But that **** the bed so I'm driving my new truck for work now. I rented some scaffolding last week and the kid at the rental place smashed a huge dent in it. The skid steer ran into it in the summer, ripping half the bumper off knocked the head light out and smashed the fender. 2200 in damages. And you can still tell after it got "fixed". I had no problem beating up the ford because it was used when I got it. It's just the first scratch that makes you think twice. Don't get me wrong I love the truck. But as soon as that new car smell goes away and you still are paying $500 a month for it you could have settled for an 09 with 30k miles, a few scratches and a $350 payment


Ya that's a good point. With a new one you get the warranty coverage which is nice.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah, but you can find a used one with a factory warranty. I got the extended warranty with my truck with the price tag of $2500. 5 years 100k miles. I'll hit the mileage first.


----------



## Todd518 (Aug 28, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> Yeah, but you can find a used one with a factory warranty. I got the extended warranty with my truck with the price tag of $2500. 5 years 100k miles. I'll hit the mileage first.


Ya.... Decisions decisions.... Ha ha


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Everyone told me to go used and I got a new truck. So do what makes you happy.


----------



## Todd518 (Aug 28, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> Everyone told me to go used and I got a new truck. So do what makes you happy.


But were you happy with a new truck? I guess I need to just trust people and learn from their mistakes.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Todd518 said:


> But were you happy with a new truck? I guess I need to just trust people and learn from their mistakes.


No I'm happy with the truck. I just wish I didn't spend so much on it. Seeing its just going to be beat up. And its only a 1500 so it's a little different then towing the trailers then with the f250. I do have a dump truck that's older than me if I ever needed to use it for moving anything. But if your not going to ever be in the situation to beat on your truck get a new one. My college room mate who is also my electrician got a new truck and its perfect, and he's had it for 2 years. And I don't know your financial situation (and I dont want to know) but it might make more sense to go new.


----------



## shesaremonclus (Nov 24, 2008)

I would not buy new for a work truck what is the difference bet a 09 and a 13 beside the price. Best is to buy the best vehicle you can with cash you will love it.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

shesaremonclus said:


> I would not buy new for a work truck what is the difference bet a 09 and a 13 beside the price. Best is to buy the best vehicle you can with cash you will love it.


In today's used market there fetching much higher prices and profits off used trucks than new, so lets say a brand new f150 xlt is 35k an 09-10 with 30,000 miles the dealers are getting $28-30k so in realty it doesn't pay to buy the used because if you keep the new truck for 3 yrs lets say you can potentially drive it for minimal cost for those 3 yrs with full warrenty vs buying a 3 yr old truck and driving it for 3 yrs now it's a 6 yr old truck pushing prob 80k miles and all the maintance is usually due at that point!


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Five Star said:


> In today's used market there fetching much higher prices and profits off used trucks than new, so lets say a brand new f150 xlt is 35k an 09-10 with 30,000 miles the dealers are getting $28-30k so in realty it doesn't pay to buy the used because if you keep the new truck for 3 yrs lets say you can potentially drive it for minimal cost for those 3 yrs with full warrenty vs buying a 3 yr old truck and driving it for 3 yrs now it's a 6 yr old truck pushing prob 80k miles and all the maintance is usually due at that point!


That's why you have to shop around. There are good deals you just have to find them. I drive 25 k a year so any truck I own new or used will need work in 4 years. And your not going to get much as a trade in of the trucks beat all up no matter what year it is.


----------



## shesaremonclus (Nov 24, 2008)

without looking hard just found an 09 xlt 4wd 25k miles for 19k brand new over 35k ( 25k mi. on any vehicle is still new) and your saving 15k off the bat. drive for 3 years its till worth over 10k.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

shesaremonclus said:


> without looking hard just found an 09 xlt 4wd 25k miles for 19k brand new over 35k ( 25k mi. on any vehicle is still new) and your saving 15k off the bat. drive for 3 years its till worth over 10k.


Grab it it sounds like a sweet deal, around here the prices are much higher 06s still going for low 20s with much higher mileage


----------



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

Five Star said:


> Grab it it sounds like a sweet deal, around here the prices are much higher 06s still going for low 20s with much higher mileage


X2! That truck on C list around here would be gone in 30 min if it's legit. I looked for a year for a deal on used and one never popped up. I bought new, biggest diffrence is that I called dealers all over and drove 2hrs to get a decent price on a new one. People almost always pay way more then they should have for new. Don't let the salesman control you, do YOUR own research on what Invoice is on the truck and incetives that are out there. You should not pay more then invoice. If your credit is good interest rates are awesome on new.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Buying used is a waste of money. I bought my 2009 f150 in 2008 for $42k and they are selling used at my dealership for $35k still in worse condition than mine. That's only $7k more for a brand new truck. I know what I would pick. Not only do you get a newer truck but you also get all the latest tech and gadgets on the newer truck plus the newer engines. It's a no brainier to go new if you can afford it. Used prices are holding so high it's crazy.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

I bought used and I am glad I did. The big difference is my truck has 80k miles. It's what I call a 4 year truck. Meaning I will keep it for 4 years then move on. I wasn't about to pay 35-40k for a half ton just to use it for work. My truck looks brand new and has all the bells and whistles of a new ones so it was a no brained for me to buy a used one for half the price. 
On the other side,
Right now if your financing the new rate is way lower than the used rate, so your payments come out cheaper buying new then a 2 year old with 25k miles. Last time I heard used rates were in the 6% range and new was 0%- 2%. 
So buying a 2 year old truck with 25k miles won't save you much, If any money over new due to the depreciation on trucks not being much. 
Small cheap cars are following the same trend right now too, which is why we are buying my wife a new car vs used.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*trucks*

I have quite a few trucks,just bought a 2005 2500 chevy 44,000 miles stick,no air,tow package,cap (will sell it do not need one) the truck is absolutely spotless. Paid $7,200 bucks. Just for the pure heck of it ,saw some dodge 1 ton duel wheel cab and chassis all lined up front row of dodge dealer. Pulled over just to take a peak,had no intention to even consider buying. Guess the MSRP, $ 44,000 :laughing::laughing: You then need some type of bed or box. Now tell me,which appears the better deal ??


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

With the new truck motors and increase in fuel efficiency, it may be worth looking at.


----------

